# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  select dữ liệu từ 2 table -help me!

## bqtpro2016

mình có 2 bảng
tblsinhvien(masv,tensv,que,malop,...);
tbllop(malop,tenlop);

-muốn nhập mã lớp vào texbox khi chọn tìm kiếm theo mã lớp nếu có mã lớp thì hiẹn thị thông tin của sinh viên ra datagridview
-code:
string sql1 = "select masv as 'Mã Sinh Viên',hoten as 'Họ Và Tên SV',gioitinh as 'Giới Tính',ngaysinh as 'Ngày Sinh',quequan as 'Quê Quán',sodt as 'Số Điện Thoại',malop as 'Mã Lớp',maphong as 'Mã Phòng',ngayvao as 'Ngày Vào' from tblsinhvien";
string sql2 = "select malop,tenlop,makhoa from tbllop where malop like%s%";
string sql = sql1 + sql2;
SqlConnection con = cnn.openConnection();
DataSet ds = new DataSet();
SqlDataAdapter da = new SqlDataAdapter(sql, con);
SqlCommandBuilder comb = new SqlCommandBuilder(da);
da.Fill(ds,"tblsinhvien");-->báo lỗi ở đây
DataTableCollection dt = ds.Tables;
dataGridView1.DataSource = dt;
con.Close(); 
nếu viết:
string ssql = "select * from tblsinhvien as sv,tbllop as lop where sv.malop=lop.malop and lop.malop like %s%"
thì khi đưa dữ liệu vào dataset 
da.Fill(ds,"tblsinhvien");-->vẫn báo lỗi ở đây[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
xin chỉ giúp với::bawling:

----------


## vmb_thaibui

sao ko co ai trả lời vậy

----------


## bluedragon0702

có tài liệu nào liên quan đến vấn đề này thì cho mình xin với.
thanks nhiều

----------


## hardest

Bạn nên Join hai bảng này như sau:

select masv as 'Mã Sinh Viên',hoten as 'Họ Và Tên SV',gioitinh as 'Giới Tính',ngaysinh as 'Ngày Sinh',quequan as 'Quê Quán',sodt as 'Số Điện Thoại',malop as 'Mã Lớp',maphong as 'Mã Phòng',ngayvao as 'Ngày Vào' from tbllop inner join tblsinhvien on tbllop.malop=tblsinhvien.malop where tbllop.malop=s;

trong đó s là giá trị bạn nhập trong textbox. 


Chúc thành công !

----------


## nhatlinhit88

cách tốt nhất là làm giống như bạn hihaha còn ko thì bạn sử dụng relation trong dataset

----------

